# $12.33, 3gal Lowes RBO !! ON SALE



## Lin19687 (Jun 12, 2018)

Get Thee there !

I am going to get them to lower the price on the ones I already bought and then buy more.

Seriously how can you go wrong at this price ???!!!

it was normally $25, then on sale to $18.50 now 12.33  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zanzalawi (Jun 12, 2018)

oh my what a crazy good deal, 
how am i going to incorporate all this RBO in? 3 gallons a box, now we need the super duper best ever RBO recipes to go with it, massage oil, soap, cuticle oil, salad dressing, mayonnaise, i may have to actually fry a turkey hahaha


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Jun 12, 2018)

Wow!  $11.10 with veteran's discount.  Stopping on my way home.  

Thanks, All!


----------



## RobynB (Jun 12, 2018)

WOW!  I just purchased some 2 weeks ago  but I ordered 2 more today!  Thanks!  Whoo hoo!


----------



## Nita (Jun 12, 2018)

Is that coconut oil?


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Jun 12, 2018)

Nita said:


> Is that coconut oil?


Rice bran


----------



## Nita (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks!  What section of Lowe’s?


----------



## RobynB (Jun 12, 2018)

Nita said:


> Thanks!  What section of Lowe’s?


Near the grills & turkey fryers


----------



## zanzalawi (Jun 12, 2018)

its in the seasonal area, at least in ours- over by the grills there was an aisle with some outdoor lighting, turkey fryers, and the cooking oils were on the very bottom shelf
if your lowe's offers it- do the instore pickup!
then you only have to go to the front counter and dont have to wander the store looking for what you need


----------



## Nita (Jun 12, 2018)

RobynB said:


> Near the grills & turkey fryers





zanzalawi said:


> its in the seasonal area, at least in ours- over by the grills there was an aisle with some outdoor lighting, turkey fryers, and the cooking oils were on the very bottom shelf
> if your lowe's offers it- do the instore pickup!
> then you only have to go to the front counter and dont have to wander the store looking for what you need


Thanks!  I’ll look on the app first!


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 12, 2018)

@RobynB If you bring in your receipt they will price match it !!

I did that because I did the same thing.


FYI on Turkey frying ....... BE CAREFUL !!!!  Every year there were Numerous Oil burns in my ER that I worked at.....


----------



## Holly8991 (Jun 12, 2018)

ugh!  Its 24.67 at my Lowes


----------



## Nita (Jun 12, 2018)

Holly8991 said:


> ugh!  Its 24.67 at my Lowes


The sign at my Lowe’s said it was 24.67. They rang up as $12 and some change each.

Thank you to the OP for sharing this info!!


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 12, 2018)

It was @zolveria that told us 1st !!


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Jun 13, 2018)

Hmm....... Now I'm rethinking whether to buy this.  That's over 10,000 grams of oil or about 60 batches (2+ years at my typical rates) of my 1 kg mold if I simply substitute RBO for the safflower.  That's a LONG time to keep 22 lbs of oil around - in the freezer.

But the real killer was the cost analysis.  My traditional recipe runs about $2.75/kg loaf.  The replacement listed above cuts that down to about $2.25.  I'm not sure saving $10 a year is worth the hassle of dealing with three gallons of product for that time.

If I do buy it, it will probably be with the intention of using most of it for deep frying.  I don't fry much because it bugs me to waste the oil vs go through the hassle of filtering and saving it.  But for fifty cents a pint, I could be profligate with it.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 13, 2018)

Seems to be worth it to me  

We don't fry much, BUT, you could always save it and put it on Craigs List for Bio fuel guys !  Then it would get 2 uses and help the environment too !


----------



## Holly8991 (Jun 13, 2018)

AWESOME!  I will try to get over there tonight


----------



## TeresaJean53 (Jun 13, 2018)

Great price!  Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## zolveria (Jun 13, 2018)

GOLDEN BARREL COCONUT OIL 5 GALLON PAIL 43 PESOS

https://www.goldenbarrel.com/product-category/soap-making/


----------



## zolveria (Jun 13, 2018)

back in the day they used fry oil for soap making .. FARMERS RULE WASTE NO WANT NOT


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 13, 2018)

George, I went through a similar thought process about how much I really need. But at $11 (with 10% off internet coupon) and ROE in my stash, the offer is too good to refuse.  I knew I'd be near a Lowe's today (I live 45 mi away and HATE the road it's on), and with the pickup service zanza  mentioned, I couldn't resist.  So I guess I'll start planning Thanksgiving dinner soon.  And definitely some soap!


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 14, 2018)

FYI,  I have been reading that people use RBO instead of Oo for Cooking and kitchen stuff.
I don't remember all they said but that it was a higher burn point and good taste.  yadda yadda yuadda
I don't use OO to cook, shoot I barely cook !


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 15, 2018)

^^Yes, that's why this RBO is marketed as turkey fryer oil.  To be such, it must be high oleic (HO), which works in our favor regarding shelf life, dreaded orange spots, and being able to use fairly high amounts.  Makes me wonder if SoapCalc or Soapee profiles are accurate, given they both show nearly equal percentages (~35%) of oleic and linoleic fatty acids.  I wouldn't expect that for a high temp cooking oil.

Anyone else have an opinion on this?


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 15, 2018)

Thank you @CaraBou  I have been looking at fatty acids in relation to making a different recipe and I was thinking the same thing.

But I am not as studied on acid profiles as others are on here and just took the calc as it says.


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 17, 2018)

Today I added about 5 grams of ROE to my RBO, to fend off oxidation, since it may take a long while to use all that oil.  I used this food volume to weight conversion calculator to estimate that 3 gallons of RBO weighs approximately 10.45 kg.  Since each kg of oil needs a maximum of  0.5 g ROE,  I computed that only 5.2 g of ROE were needed. I could have used as little as 2.6 g.  Just goes to show that even a small bottle of ROE goes a long way - and is a good investment.

Because ROE is thick/viscous, it helps to whisk it into a smaller amount of oil first, then add that mixture back to the main RBO container and swish it around really good.  I made this even easier by first pouring off about 2 kg of the RBO into smaller containers (a masterbatch tub and a recently emptied olive oil bottle) so I'd have more room to accommodate swishing & mixing in the big 3 gal.  Plus, now I won't have to work from the giant jug as often. So I just split the 5 g of ROE proportionally between those two containers.  I'll swish those containers around again each time I use them so everything stays mixed good. 

I got most of these tips from lotioncrafter  and classic bells.

Last thing to say, since I haven't used RBO much, I noticed the golden brown color.  So, in addition to making a regular batch with colorants, I made a few guest bars without any so I can see its true self tomorrow.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up! On sale in Denver area until 6/21/18 for $12.33!
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Riceland-3-Gallon-Rice-Bran-Oil/1000314881


----------



## ItsForrest (Jun 17, 2018)

Local Lowe's shows 26 in stock. 
Time to start building inventory for Fall festivals so I say it's time to go shopping at Lowe's!


----------



## Patgst (Jun 17, 2018)

would this keep in the freezer and can it be exchanged equally with another oil without having to go through MATH? (ugh!) lol


----------



## ItsForrest (Jun 17, 2018)

I don't know about keeping it in the freezer. I keep my oils in a cool, dark cabinet. I don't know if there would be an advantage to freezing.
Every oil is different so any time you change your recipe, you need to run the new recipe through soapcalc, soapee or some calculator to get the proper lye amount.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks @CaraBou I will keep those links !
I have not noticed any color change so far in my batches from 5-28 and one I did on 6-12.

Good idea on the ROE, I will have to see if I have some.

Wonder how good this would be in a Bath bomb ....  since I am testing today I will add some


----------



## earlene (Jun 25, 2018)

Lowe's now has it on sale for $6.16 now through July 27, 2018.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Riceland-3-Gallon-Rice-Bran-Oil/1000314881


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Jun 25, 2018)

Wow

I haven't soaped with it yet, but it makes a great oil for frying.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 25, 2018)

I bought a jug last week. The receipt is probably in my recycling can at the curb waiting for pick up, but I really don't want to go out there and try to sort through it all. Especially since it could be in the trash among all my soap making residue or other unsavory stuff. I don't have room to store another 3 gallons, but that is seriously like practically free and, if I sold, I would definitely be happy dancing all the way there to stock up.


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 25, 2018)

Six bucks -- what a steal!
I wonder what the date stamp is. Mine was smudged and unreadable, but I wondered if it had been sitting around awhile.  

RBO def makes a decent white soap, with 25% anyway. Here’s a guest bar from last week.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 25, 2018)

HOLY CRAP ! TY !

Awwww Mine is still $12 something here.  I wonder if it will change.

Actually it is cheaper in the 2 town in NH, $6.16


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Jun 25, 2018)

Best By date on mine is October 2018.

I have the luxury of unused fridge space left over from my brewing days, so all the oil gets stored cold and dark.  I'm not worried about it.


----------



## zanzalawi (Jun 25, 2018)

i wonder if storing it under the house in the crawl space would keep it cool enough
$6, sweet mother of mercy, that is insane


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Jun 25, 2018)

Might be enough to entice me to finally buy some ROE...


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 25, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Thanks for the heads up! On sale in Denver area until 6/21/18 for $12.33!
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Riceland-3-Gallon-Rice-Bran-Oil/1000314881


Holy moly, Batman!!! On sale now for $6.16!!!
Thanks for the head's up again, Earlene!!!


----------



## amd (Jun 26, 2018)

My nearest Lowe's is 45 minutes away. They have 17 in stock (down from 26 when this thread was started). Debating if I should take the chance that they will still have some in stock when I go through on the 7th or if I should ask my friend to pick it up for me... and how much should I get... and if I portion it off and freeze it would it be ok past the expiration date and for how long would it be good after thawing it...


----------



## steffamarie (Jun 26, 2018)

amd said:


> My nearest Lowe's is 45 minutes away. They have 17 in stock (down from 26 when this thread was started). Debating if I should take the chance that they will still have some in stock when I go through on the 7th or if I should ask my friend to pick it up for me... and how much should I get... and if I portion it off and freeze it would it be ok past the expiration date and for how long would it be good after thawing it...


I think they'll hold it for you for a certain period of time if you order online for pickup...not sure how long, though.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Jun 26, 2018)

I'd bet that they won't be flying off the shelves.  Mine was 20 feet up in the air and they had to get a forklift to get it down - only after being showed the web site saying they actually DID have stock.  This was after assuring me that "Those are only available in the fall."

Point being, I'd bet the only people buying these are going there specifically to do so, having seen a heads-up on a site like this, or a BBQ, or bio-diesel site.  

I'd take the risk if you really want the stuff, but don't forget to factor in the cost of the gas to get there and back.  Your $2/gallon RBO might not be such a steal if you spend $12 in gas to get there.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 26, 2018)

I tried to purchase some online for pickup.  One Lowes called me and said they were substituting it with peanut oil.  I told then no thank you!  I did find it at another store and will pick it up tomorrow.  I got 6 gallons.  At 6.15  each container can't go wrong.  They will hold it for 5 days.


----------



## amd (Jun 26, 2018)

BrewerGeorge said:


> I'd take the risk if you really want the stuff, but don't forget to factor in the cost of the gas to get there and back.  Your $2/gallon RBO might not be such a steal if you spend $12 in gas to get there.



Getting to the city that Lowes is in is a trip I make once a month anyways (and literally drive right past Lowes), so I wouldn't be making an extra trip just for that. If I really want to make sure that I get it, my friend who lives in that city could pick it up for me and I would pay her back when I see her. Although, on Thursday I am making a road trip to pick up my daughter from camp. I might keep my eyes peeled for a Lowes on the way... hopefully the camping gear will still fit in the car if I pick up one or two units...


----------



## zanzalawi (Jun 26, 2018)

would it be better to crack them open and put in some ROE before long term storage or just keep them sealed up dark and cool?


----------



## earlene (Jun 26, 2018)

Since opening any bottle of oil tends to introduce more air for oxygenation to occur, I would say don't open until you plan to begin using the oil and add the ROE to the bottle upon opening.  If you don't have access to refrigeration for oils (space permitting can be a real issue with soaping oils), then I'd say store as dark & cool as possible, like in a basement. 

If you don't have a basement or refrigeration for even a moderate shelf-life oil, then I'd advise against stocking up if you can't use it up before the next hot season in your storage area.

I have not stored soaping oils in my freezer, but might give it a try with at least one bottle to see if I notice any difference in shelf-life.  First I have to see if I can make room in my stand-alone freezer for even one bottle of oil.  I tend to keep my freezer full of food for eating, not for soap making oils.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 26, 2018)

I don't add the ROE until I open the container.   I also don't have a basement but store my oils in a cool dark closet in a spare bedroom.  I've never had an oil go bad unless it sat for a very very long time.  Though I don't store any short shelf life oils at all.


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 26, 2018)

zanzalawi said:


> i wonder if storing it under the house in the crawl space would keep it cool enough
> $6, sweet mother of mercy, that is insane


I think a crawl space would be a great spot, zanzalwi. I actually considered that myself, since unlike George my hubby is still actively using his kegerator and controlled fermentors (the kegerator was my first thought). But I decided a closest in the center of my house should be cool and dark enough, plus it's easier to get to.  But you've got me thinking again about the crawlspace, especially since I've poured some into a smaller container to keep me going awhile (hey there's beer down there too).



amd said:


> Debating if I should take the chance that they will still have some in stock when I go through on the 7th or if I should ask my friend to pick it up for me...



amd, I think you can put in an online order for a pickup date that you specify. I seem to recall being able to chose the day I wanted to pick mine up, though honesty I can't remember if it was a finite set of dates or completely open ended.  Well anyway, you could have your friend pick one up and then decide on the 7th if you want another!  The sale goes til 7/28.


----------



## amd (Jun 27, 2018)

CaraBou said:


> amd, I think you can put in an online order for a pickup date that you specify. I seem to recall being able to chose the day I wanted to pick mine up, though honesty I can't remember if it was a finite set of dates or completely open ended.  Well anyway, you could have your friend pick one up and then decide on the 7th if you want another!  The sale goes til 7/28.



you dang enabler, you!


----------



## KristaY (Jun 27, 2018)

Holy cow! Just saw this thread, went online to my local (well, 30 miles away) Lowe's and they have over 30 in stock! I need to make a trip that direction in the next week anyway so I'm definitely going to pick some up. 3 gallons for $6.16? Can't beat that with a stick!


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 22, 2019)

I'm bumping this because I wonder if they will discount this year too. But I don't see the %100 RBO this year

PLUS, Did anyone that bought this make an 100% RBO soap? or a 90% RBO soap?  I am curious how it turned out for you.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 22, 2019)

A 100% RBO soap would be 36% linoleic + linolenic!  I finally got around to making a few batches with 20 - 30% RBO and they are definitely different from the same recipes made with OO or HO sunflower oil.  In particular, they seem a bit brittle and I had a little bit of trouble with the edges chipping off when I was trying to bevel them.  I ordered my oil from Riceland via Amazon.  I don’t recall the price, but it was definitely not $12 for 3 gallons.


----------



## AliOop (Nov 22, 2019)

Just checked my local Lowes and HD, and neither had rice bran oil in stock. Would love to hear if anyone finds it in stock elsewhere. Thanks!


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 23, 2019)

AliOop said:


> Just checked my local Lowes and HD, and neither had rice bran oil in stock. Would love to hear if anyone finds it in stock elsewhere. Thanks!



Looks like the big oil this year is peanut oil.


----------



## earlene (Dec 5, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> I'm bumping this because I wonder if they will discount this year too. But I don't see the %100 RBO this year
> 
> PLUS, Did anyone that bought this make an 100% RBO soap? or a 90% RBO soap?  I am curious how it turned out for you.



Yes, I made 100% RBO soap.  Here is the thread: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/two-single-oil-soaps-with-without-vinegar.70706/

Overall, the 100% RBO soap does not bubble up or lather well and was very short-lived soap - it wastes away in the water very quickly as used.  However it left my skin feeling very nice afterwards.  I still have some of that soap left, but since I am not at home and will not be again for several months, I cannot do a follow up on it to see if it has improved at all with a longer cure.  Besides, I am not even sure it won't be DOSy upon my return.  I sure hope not since I used Zero Superfat, but as we all know, that's not a guaranteed number given the leeway that is built into lye calculators.


----------

